
We jumped from planes without parachutes (and lived to tell the tale) - pseudolus
https://blogs.bmj.com/bmj/2018/12/13/we-jumped-from-planes-without-parachutes-and-lived-to-tell-the-tale/
======
claar
Discussed a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18677508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18677508)

------
tomohawk
Conclusion shows why its so important to understand how a study was performed:

> parachutes did not reduce death or major traumatic injury among people
> jumping from aircraft

